# Ständige PopUps bei Internetanwahl



## Sebastian Schmidt (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
nach dem Besuch einer großen Lyrics-Seite, erhalte ich nun andauernd die gleichen PopUps, egal welche Site ich besuche. Das nervt langsam gewaltig. Habe schon alles probiert: * AdAware, SpyBot, RegCleaner...* 
Nichts hilft. Ich habe auch schon verhindert, dass das vermeintlich schuldige Programm nicht mehr gestartet wird beim Hochfahren aber es hat sich nichts geändert.

Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen! Ich bin am verzweifeln. Ihr könnt alles vorschlagen, bin für alles offen. 

Sebastian


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. Juni 2004)

Ich habe noch zwei Programme für dich:
Cool Web Shredder 
Spy Sweeper

Letzteres habe ich nicht ausprobiert, soll aber gut sein.

[edit]scheinbar geht der Link nicht - probier einen anderen  [/edit]


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (1. Juni 2004)

*Funktioniert immer noch nicht!*

Ersteinmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich habe beide Programme installiert und ausgeführt. Das erste hat nichts gefunden, und das zweite hat eine ganze Menge gefunden. Aber die PopUps kommen immer wieder. 

Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Durch die ganzen Programme habe ich ersteinmal erfahren wieviel Spyware ich auf meinem Pc habe. AdAware findet nur wenigsten Sachen.

Ich weiß nicht warum das derart penetrant sein muss. Will nicht schon wieder formatieren.

Basti


----------



## Sergo (1. Juni 2004)

Hmm,..PopUps ? Hast du eine Firewall ? Dann sperre doch alle PopUps! DU könntest auch die PopUps bei deinem Browser sperren lassen ! So viel ich weis, sind doch Adaware, Spybot und die ganzen Tools für die Reinigung der Platte von Spione und so 
Hoffentlich hab ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden !


----------



## fluessig (1. Juni 2004)

Deaktiviere den Nachrichtendienst. 
Dieser wird benutzt um dir die Popups zu senden. Dazu:
-Rechte Maustaste auf das Arbeitsplatzsymbol
->"Verwalten" wählen
->"Dienste und Anwendungen"
->"Dienste"
->"Nachrichtendienst" deaktivieren.

Das sollte helfen.


----------



## FrankO (11. Juni 2004)

versuchs mal mit Netscape....ist zwar am Anfang mühsam jede einzelne Seite einzutragen die noch Popups aufmachen soll ...aber es funktioniert

lg aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## Leever (13. Juni 2004)

Also wenn spy sweeper nicht hilft, dann auch kein anderes TOOL.
Obwohl, du könnest ma Hijack This ausprobieren, und schauen ob da irgendwo ein Eintrag ist, der dich mt irgendwas connectet.
Wie fluessig schon sagte einfach netsend deaktivieren und dann geht das auch.
Wenn du DSL hast und an nem Router dranhängst, dann würde ich da auch mal die integrierte Friewall einschalten, denn dann hast du auch keine Probs mehr mit solchen viren, die sich wie Sasser oder Blaster verbriten und natürlich auch keine Popups über netsend.

MfG. Leever


----------

